# Found a personal cure for tinnitus



## jasongitar1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Now I know this may sound funny, it isn't a necc. DP/DR, Anxiety depression cure although tinnitus is linked to it all, and may not work for everyone, but it is the one definite cure that has helped me relieve my tinnitus 100% I eat one big handful of raw (preferrable organic) almonds everyday. The way I discovered this was I got really interested in trying the raw food diet, and I just slowly started adding raw foods to my meals, started with fruit, then seeds and nuts, well I got into a phase where I was eating the almonds everyday, and noticed all the ringing, whistles, screetching, and buzzing sounds started slowly going away, until there was nothing at all. I thought hmm this may be just because of the diet change in general, so I experimented first just taking out the almonds, after about a week or two the ringing started coming back, so I started eating more almonds the ringing immediatly went away, just to prove it was true I redid this test atleast 5 times and sure enough always the same results. Then I thought well could this also have something to do with the other raw foods I was eating, so what I did was eat all cooked foods except for the raw almonds sure enough the ear problems never returned. Does this mean I am raw almond dependent now, actually not completely, I have been doing this for about a year and a half, and there have been a few occasions where I would go many weeks without eating any almonds at all, then I would notice slight ringing returning, so my conclusion is, the longer I stay on this almond regimine the more the long term effect will be. Well I hope this may help someone, I would say try it for atleast 2 weeks before you knock it. I do know that almonds are rich in calcium, magnesium, and zinc, which may have something to do with it, but I never got this same effect from taking those supplements, in fact I was too sensitive to even handle most supplements, I think it is just one of those perfect chemical balance things in the almond itself. I have also discovered a 1 day a week depression and anxiety cure which I will post as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

So this isn?t a placebo for you? At the moment I?m using a ?White Noise Generator? which is a pain.


----------



## jasongitar1 (Jun 19, 2006)

no it definitely isn't a placebo, I tested it many times, when I eat the almonds the tinnitus goes away, when I stop eating them it comes back, sounds weird I know, but it works for me, try giving it a shot. Take care


----------



## Xu (May 6, 2006)

Nifty! I'm gonna try it!


----------

